# Matt Foley: Motivational Speaker



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh wow what a great idea for a costume!! You may want to try a Thrift Store for that one. They may have some jackets similar to the one he is wearing. Thats where I would shop if I lived a van down by the river. 

"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree with CreepyKitty. Infact, I bought a similiar one last year at GoodWill for a prop I was building.

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Great costume idea! I loved that skit! Chris Farley was so funny! Another favorite Farley skit was when he was trying out for the Chippendales. LOL...too funny!

Like the others said, thrift store or salvation army should have something.

---------------------

Dr. Frederick Van Frankenstein – "That's FRONK-en-steen!": "You know, I don't mean to embarrass you, but I'm, ah, rather brilliant surgeon. Perhaps I could help you with that hump."

Igor: "What hump?"


----------



## togomor (Sep 22, 2004)

There's only one place you'll find it: in a van, down by the river. :-D


----------

